# Cutting guide for steerer tube



## Hobart (Jan 30, 2004)

I've gotta cut a new Fox fork steerer tube. In the past, I just held a small square up to the tube when cutting with a hacksaw. I didn't have any problems with this method before, but his time, I'd like to be a bit more accurate so I don't need to file so much to get it back to 90 deg.

I thought about perusing the HD or Lowes plumbing asiles to see if I could find some ABS or PVC pipe fitting that I could slip over the steerer tube for a better guide. The other idea was to use an old plastic miter box if the 90 deg guide can be positioned where I need to cut. I'd just clamp the miter box onto the steerer.

Any ideas less expensive than buying a real guide?


----------



## dtmartin46 (Jul 11, 2003)

Build a DIY Miter box out of 2 by 4s?

I just cut a Steerer tube last night, and 'winged it' Didn't come out too bad.


----------



## lyndonchen (Nov 8, 2007)

Performance has a cutting guide for $13, might be worth it to not have to spend the time jury-rigging something:

http://search.performancebike.com/search?p=Q&ts=custom&w=cutting+guide


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

I just got a pipe cutter at Sears. Used that, then filed it smooth after the cut. A pipe cutter with a sharp blade will slice through a aluminum steerer in less than a minute and the cut will be perfectly straight.

Here is what I"m talking about:
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00951272000P?mv=rr


----------



## mtbAndy (Jun 7, 2004)

Use 2 hose clamps placed blade width apart. Of course the middle being where you want to cut.


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

You can get this one from Nashbar from $19: http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?sku=18601

I have it, it works just fine.

-Joe


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

You can also use an old stem if you have one laying around.


----------



## damion (Jun 27, 2003)

*I have a good one!*

Do you have a shop near? Mark the stem, and have them cut it. $10 or so, cut and filed. (disclaimer: not everyone has a quality shop in the area, a shame...)


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

Here is a pic of the guide in action: 


But like all the others have said, an old stem, hose clamp, just your eye, can do the job.

-Joe


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

oldskoolbiker said:


> I just got a pipe cutter at Sears. Used that, then filed it smooth after the cut. A pipe cutter with a sharp blade will slice through a aluminum steerer in less than a minute and the cut will be perfectly straight.
> 
> Here is what I"m talking about:
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00951272000P?mv=rr


+1 on the pipe cutter. I used one to cut the steerer on my new Revelation, and it was quick-and-easy.


----------



## Gevorg (Dec 7, 2004)

*Cut does not have to be straight*

Cut does not have to be at 90 degree, you just have to make sure that spacer or stem you install will clear the steerer cut and make sure you install the STARNUT STRAIGHT into steerer. See picture below, when you tighten the bolt, cap applies pressure to spacer/stem (not steerer) onto the frame and pulls the fork via starnut, angled cut does not come into the picture of straight installation, ONLY STARNUT. Also once you tightened your stem, then whole assembly is hold by tight stem not bolt/starnut
You can get a simple pipe cutteras shown below for $6 from any hardware store


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

People make too big of a deal about this. Use the stem and a razor to scribe a line around the steerer. Then use a hacksaw, your eyes, and a little patience. It really isn't hard to cut straight if you are paying attention.

I worked in shops for years and using a worn or loose guide, like the Nashbar one posted here, will give far worse result than freehand. Pipe cutters work, but they leaver a ridge that will need to be tended to prior to installing the headset and stem. Personally I just don't like dealing with the rolled material from the process.


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

lyndonchen said:


> Performance has a cutting guide for $13, might be worth it to not have to spend the time jury-rigging something:
> http://search.performancebike.com/search?p=Q&ts=custom&w=cutting+guide


This is a great tool. I use it for trimming handlebars too. works great.


----------



## bighitdon (Oct 28, 2004)

Gevorg,

you're partially right and wrong there. ideally the cut should be straight. as you say it doesn't need to be perfect, but your illustration implies that a seriously angled steertube will work. it might work in some regards, but the starnut will not seat the same and thus not anchor the same in the steertube as it would with a straight cut. the individual flanges on the starnut will not have a uniform distribution of forces and will allow the starnut to be pulled from the tube more readily than with a correct cut. the starnut will also not enter the tube straight and thus the topcap will not be seated flushly on the stem without sideloading the bolt which transfers sideloaded forces to the starnut.

will anything disastrous happen? not likely. most common problem would be you'd have a headset that tended to work the starnut out of the steerer over time and thus not "tighten" correctly.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

Two 1 1/8" shaft collars work great. You can space them for a perfect fit for your hacksaw blade. They work much better than the cheesy and overpriced cutting guide tools.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#6435k19/=12abhm


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

Pipe cutter and then file - No problem


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

I used a sawzall on my last fork. I went through the aluminum so fast that the steerer tube ended up pretty square. Finished it up with a file. Nice and easy.


----------



## tojnom (Feb 2, 2008)

Personal favorite, impossible to mess up. A bit pricey, but very accurate...


----------



## mike_d_1583 (Feb 12, 2008)

Just cut one with a regular pipe cutter, works great, no guide needed just a good eye!


----------



## Dirt Dude (Mar 10, 2009)

I go down to NASA and grab a laser cutting doohickey along with a couple of Rocket Scientists and have at it. Usually, we use a robot arm to guide my human hand and we get it within .0000001" of being exact. It's a little off by my standards, but I live with it...







Ok, I measure, use a quick scribe and use painter's tape as a guide for my Dremel cutting wheel.... 5 minutes at most...


----------



## MTK (Feb 18, 2004)

*I'm glad I caught this thread.*



MileHighMark said:


> +1 on the pipe cutter. I used one to cut the steerer on my new Revelation, and it was quick-and-easy.


AL29er is right,we tend to make to big of a deal out of it. However,because I want
it as perfect as can be,here I am. I wanted to ask you guys using the pipe cutter
a question.

First,I used to eye it with a hacksaw but did not like the final result. It was not perfect. 
I then bought the Park guide as seen below. Loved it. Perfect! Then,for some odd
reason,I thought a Pipe Cutter would be even better. Why,I dont know? Anyway I
went a got a nice Pipe Cutter. The last two tubes I cut were with the Pipe Cutter.

Oddly,I do not feel the same as you guy's. I like the Park Guide{or any other of
that style} better. Last,I have proper files and debur so it's as smooth as a Baby's
Ass.

The question for Pipe Cutter user's: Did you have a hard time getting your top
cap for your headset over the steeror tube?

I run King and Both Fork's gave me a hard time slipping that cap over the cut? 
Never has this happend when I used the HackSaw. The Only thing I can think
of is that the Pipe Cutter somehow widens the Steeror Tube when cutting?
It's so odd as the Pipe Cutter was so smooth and effortless? I just cant believe that
I am the only one this has happened to? Is King so Trump Tight that a Pipe Cutter
is not going to cut it?{he he}. I'm out,Peace.

MTK{I tell ya,somthin is strange about the pipe cutter?}


----------



## mike_d_1583 (Feb 12, 2008)

No, pipe cutters don't widen the steerer tube. Just cut it about 1/4 to 1/2 inch below the top cap. I use FSA headset and no problems.


----------



## MTK (Feb 18, 2004)

*Ok mike,*



mike_d_1583 said:


> No, pipe cutters don't widen the steerer tube. Just cut it about 1/4 to 1/2 inch below the top cap. I use FSA headset and no problems.


thank you for the reply. It's just strange and I thought I would share my story.
I would still like to hear{read}pipe cutter user's that have King Headsets.

When I said widen,it was the only thing I could think of,even though it did not seem
possible. I thought some mad Nasa man would come on and say it is. Peace.

MTK{Is almost done with the Bike Shed project,perhap's pictures are in order
in the near future? I dont know what todo with all the spare Fork's though?}


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

Tape a large spacer to where you want to cut.


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

MTK said:


> thank you for the reply. It's just strange and I thought I would share my story.
> I would still like to hear{read}pipe cutter user's that have King Headsets.
> 
> When I said widen,it was the only thing I could think of,even though it did not seem
> ...


Pipe Cutters _will_ widen the steerer tube actually. Basically, the pipe cutter "cuts" by moving material and it has to go somewhere. Since there are not a lot of shavings flying about, you guessed it, it's pushing the material into the area of the tube adjacent to the cut. It's not that big of a deal and a little sanding/filing can take care of it.

I use a tube cutter for Al steerer tubes and a pipe cutting guide for carbon fiber steerer tubes.


----------



## MTK (Feb 18, 2004)

*Ok,here we go.*



nepbug said:


> Pipe Cutters _will_ widen the steerer tube actually. Basically, the pipe cutter "cuts" by moving material and it has to go somewhere. Since there are not a lot of shavings flying about, you guessed it, it's pushing the material into the area of the tube adjacent to the cut. It's not that big of a deal and a little sanding/filing can take care of it.
> 
> I use a tube cutter for Al steerer tubes and a pipe cutting guide for carbon fiber steerer tubes.


I knew I would get a hit that would make me feel sane. Thank You nepbug.:thumbsup: 
If you stick with it,they will be there,right or wrong.

I would like to say that the Bottom Line for this matter{which I just came too}, is
when using a Pipe Cutter on Al Steeror Tubes you have to File More than if you
used a HackSaw.

I also did not File enough on the OutSide Edge of the Steeror Tube. If I had,it would
have not been a problem. I thought I had it right,but I guess not. I did notice that it
was rounded and almost like a mushroom if you will after using the Pipe Cutter.

If I was to go the cheapest route possible,I Love Zanetti's Idea. With a Little cutting
oil of course.

.40AET with some oil and guide would be the most proper as well.

rockyuphill has to get the award though. Great idea. We all have an old Stem.

Gevorg brought up a good point,it was a bit extreme,but we get it.

bighitdon came back with great fact's to keep us in check.

I Love this site. There are many way's to skin that mad cat. It's Late and
I'm out. Peace.

MTK


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

MTK said:


> rockyuphill has to get the award though. Great idea. We all have an old Stem.
> 
> MTK


I have used a stem in the past. It suffers the same fate as a cutting guide. It wears and it also doesn't guarantee a straight cut. So when you fall asleep at the wheel it will allow a crooked cut. Using a saw is as simple or complicated as you make it. With a keen eye, a sharp blade, and some practice most can learn to cut straight. Guides are for those who don't want to learn how to cut properly 

One thing nice about the stem method is that you can clamp the stem in the vise and not risk damage to the fork. I still have a stem in the parts bin with vise jaw marks on it


----------



## MTK (Feb 18, 2004)

*AL29er,*



AL29er said:


> I have used a stem in the past. It suffers the same fate as a cutting guide. It wears and it also doesn't guarantee a straight cut. So when you fall asleep at the wheel it will allow a crooked cut. Using a saw is as simple or complicated as you make it. With a keen eye, a sharp blade, and some practice most can learn to cut straight. Guides are for those who don't want to learn how to cut properly
> 
> One thing nice about the stem method is that you can clamp the stem in the vise and not risk damage to the fork. I still have a stem in the parts bin with vise jaw marks on it


Forgive me. If I had read your WHOLE post the first time,I would have agreed with you. 
It has been a hard week at work and I somehow missed the Last part of your FIRST
post? After reading your Last post to me,I went back and re-read your First post. I felt
like an Idiot. There it was,in black and white. Exactly what was baffling me. :madman:

I have never used a stem. I must say though,that NashBar guide you used year's back
was beat to hell. Your right though,It will wear and create a problem over time. If one does
not pay attention to the guide being wack,then he might as well use his eye and sharp
blade.

I thought I was going bonkers over this Pipe Cutter being the Duck's Nut's? I was thinking "No"! It's not people.:nono: I kept reading though,people saying the same thing with
no problem's using the Pipe Cutter? I should have just came here and made a Post.
Instead I doubted MySelf. "I probally put to much pressure on the wheel when
cutting" " I did not File it right" "Is this Pipe Cutter High Grade?"

I have never cut my Bar's,so mabye I could use this pipe cutter In the Future for cutting
my bar's{I doubt it}? Other wise it will collect Dust. As I don't care if It's not butter for me 
to get me ODI"s on my bar's. Having said that,If I was installing Carbon,I would be just
as Serious about it as I am with my King Headset. IMHO,Carbon must be dealt with to
Spec. Cutting,Torque Spec,Visual Checking and so on. To me Carbon in the Bike
World is like Formula One Racing. The Ultimate in Technology. Lite,Stiff,Strong,at
a price of course. If I was racing XC,It would be ALL Carbon,it cant be beat for what
it is made for. Last,IMHO,everything must be dealt with to Spec,Carbon or not,that's
how I roll anyway.

I don't trust Carbon at this point in my biking Life,but It's great to have the choice.

Hey Hobart,all you have todo now is make a choice. Good Luck and Sorry for all
of my anal talk. Peace.

MTK

P.S. Garlock,I forgot to mention last night. Your Idea is Great for the problem,I wonder
if it would work? It seems like it would? I'm stick'en to the HackSaw though.


----------



## Adirondack Blues (Mar 4, 2004)

Pipe cutter, file. Any questions?


----------



## redeyeksc (Apr 14, 2007)

Sawzall and a pipe vice, keep the blade flush with the side of the vice, tubing cutter works great but if you tighten it down too quickly it will flare out the edges of the cut


----------

